# Smoked Onion Rings on UDS



## elkhorn98 (Jan 18, 2015)

Threw on some frozen onion rings on my UDS and they came out great.  Super easy appetizer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2015)

Great trick! Anything along that line works. Frozen Jap Poppers, Chicken Nuggets, Breaded Mushrooms, even Mozz Sticks. It's nice to have a snack to go with my beer during a long smoke...JJ


----------



## disco (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks great!








for a great idea.

Disco


----------



## dannylang (Feb 12, 2015)

good idea, i have never though of smoked onion rings

dannylang


----------

